# hpm08161947 and CG3 meet up on Oak Island, NC



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Herb McIntyre and Charlie Gassaway standing in from of the salt marsh in front of Davey Creek after a big seafood dinner....... and a taste of my Norton wine.

http://s399.photobucket.com/user/hpm08161947/media/Charlie_zpsb21d1f7e.jpg.html?filters[user]=83735507&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0

Odd how little bees were discussed, although tailgator did come up, mostly places we had been and worlds we had conquered....  Now Charlie and his lovely wife Betty are off for a long ride across the sound and a visit to Ocracoke Island.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah...but which 'un is which?


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm the pretty one.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

cg3 said:


> I'm the pretty one.


Well you are the one who could potentially still go to the barber.... I'd just be wasting my money..... actually neither one of us waste much money around barbershops....


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

hpm08161947 said:


> neither one of us waste much money around barbershops...)


No, I'm wasting my money on bees.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What was the occasion?


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Charley was traveling to Ocracoke Island and asked how far I was away.... not far since I was on Oak Island. So we ate seafood by the water and talked about Beesource Tailgator participants.... kinda fun.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Mark- Put in a beach and we'll come bother you, too.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

hpm08161947 said:


> So we ate seafood by the water and talked about Beesource Tailgator participants.... kinda fun.


And here I was thinking I was coming down with a fever.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

RiodeLobo said:


> And here I was thinking I was coming down with a fever.


Come to think of it... I believe the River Wolf did come up...


----------

